# Greatings and good Wishes



## SEARCHER (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello Team *tech Power up !*,

 *Happy Eastern*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 ___________________$$$
 __________________$___$$
 _________________$______$$
 ________________$$$_______$
 ______$$$$______$_$________$
 _____$$__$______$_$_________$
 ___$$_____$$____$__$_________$
 __$_______$$$___$$_$$________$
 _$________$__$$__$__$______$_$
 $_________$___$__$___$_____$_$
 $_________$___$$__$__$$___$$_$
 $_________$____$$_$___$__$__$$
 _$________$_____$$$___$$____$$
 _$$$______$$_____$$_$$$$$$$$$$$
 _$$$$$_____$$_____$$__________$$$$
 __$$_$$____$$_$__________________$$$
 ____$$________$$___________________$$
 ______$$$__________$$$$$____________$
 _________$$$______$$$$$$$___________$$
 __________$_______$__$$$$$__________$$
 __________$_______$__$$$$$$_________$$$
 __________$_______$__$$$$$$____$$___$__$
 __________$_______$$$$$$$$$___$$$__$$__$
 __________$$$____________________$$$$$_$
 __________$________________$$_____$$__$
 __________$$_________________$$$$$__$$
 ____________$______________________$$
 _____________$$$$____________$____$
 _________________$________$$$$$$$$
 __________________$$_$$$$$_______$$
 _________________$__$$$$$$$________$$$
 _________________$_________$_______$_$$
 _________________$________$__$____$$$$$
 __$$$$$$$$$____$$$____$$___$_$$$$$___$
 _$$________$_$$___$$$$$$$$$$$___$__$$$
 _$________$$__________$$_________$$$$
 $________$$____________$$________$$$
 $________$______________$________$$$
 $_______$$______________$_______$$_$
 _$______$_______________$______$$$$$$
 _$$_____$_____________________$$$__$$$$
 __$$$$$$$$____________$_$_$$$____$$$__$$
 _________$$___________$$$__________$_$_$
 _________$$$____________$$$_$$$$$$$$$$$
 ___________$$$$______$$___$$$$
 ______________$$$$____$______$
 __________________$$$$$__$_$$
 ______________________$$$$$

… @*´¨)
….. ¸.•´¸.•*´¨) ¸.•*¨)
…. (¸.•´ (¸.•` * * * @*
………………………… I WISH ALL
…………………… A HAPPY EASTERN
…………… AND A VERY NICE WEEKEND !!!


 Your *SEARCHER*


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 8, 2012)

best wishes for us all


----------



## Kreij (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy Easter, all !
Have a blessed day.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy Easter All!!!


----------



## SEARCHER (Jun 21, 2012)

*Nice Summer Start*

 Good Morning and Hello,

*I wish all Teammates from Team techPowerUp a very nice Summer Start*








 Many Greatings SEARCHER


----------



## SEARCHER (Dec 2, 2012)

*Adventstime*

 *A very toughtful and silent Adventstime for all TECH POWERUP! MEMBERS,*

 *and for all TECH POWERUP! FRIENDS.*








 *With many Greatings your SEARCHER*


----------



## SEARCHER (Dec 9, 2012)

*2. Advent*

 *A very toughtful and silent 2. Advent for all TECH POWERUP! MEMBERS,*

 *and for all TECH POWERUP! FRIENDS.*








 *With many Greatings your SEARCHER*


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 9, 2012)

Hey searcher, has Seti got the server issues fixed yet? The reason I stopped crunching Seti was my rig kept running out of work and the servers where always down.


----------



## SEARCHER (Dec 16, 2012)

*3. Advent*

 *A very toughtful and silent 3. Advent for all TECH POWERUP! MEMBERS,*

 *and for all TECH POWERUP! FRIENDS.*








 *With many Greatings your SEARCHER*


----------



## SEARCHER (Dec 16, 2012)

*@ ThE MaD ShOt,*

sorry but I can give you by Project SETI@Home no new Informations, why I crunch since November by Project World Community Grid.

With Greatings SEARCHER


----------



## SEARCHER (Dec 16, 2012)

*Special*

 *And some special Greatings for dhoshaw and erixx.*








 *SEARCHER*


----------



## SEARCHER (Dec 23, 2012)

*4. Advent*

 *A very toughtful and silent 4. Advent for all TECH POWERUP! MEMBERS,*

 *and for all TECH POWERUP! FRIENDS.*








 *With many Greatings your SEARCHER*


----------



## SEARCHER (Dec 23, 2012)

*Special*

 *And some special Greatings for stinger608.*








 *SEARCHER*


----------



## SEARCHER (Dec 24, 2012)

*Silent Night*

 *A very silent and holy Night for all TECH POWERUP! MEMBERS,*

 *and for all TECH POWERUP! FRIENDS.*








Silent Night/Christmas Carol - Maureen Hegarty - Y...



 *With many Greatings your SEARCHER*


----------



## SEARCHER (Dec 25, 2012)

*Merry Christmas*







  Greatings SEARCHER


----------



## SEARCHER (Dec 31, 2012)

*Happy New Year 2013*

 *A very happy New Year 2013 for all TECH POWER UP! MEMBERS,*

 *and for all TECH POWER UP! FRIENDS.*








HAPPY NEW YEAR  (Abba) - YouTube


 *With many Greatings your SEARCHER*


----------



## SEARCHER (Mar 2, 2013)

*Begin of Spring*

*Hello my Friends from Team techPowerUp!, I wish all a very nice Begin of Spring*








 Many Greatings SEARCHER


----------



## SEARCHER (May 1, 2013)

*1. May*

 Hello *Team techPowerUp!*


*I WISH ALL MEMBERS A VERY NICE* 

_________________$$$$
 ________________$$$$$
 ______________$$$$$$$
 _____________$$$_$$$$
 _________________$$$$
 _________________$$$$
 _________________$$$$
 _________________$$$$

__$$$$$$_______$$$$$$_______$_______$$$$$$
 _$$$$$$$$_____$$$$$$$$_____$$$_____$$$$$$$$
 __$$$$$$$_____$$$$$$$_____$$_$$_____$$$$$$
 ____$$$_$$$_$$$_$$$_______$___$______:$$$
 ____$$$___$$$___$$$_______$$$$$______:$$$
 ____$$$_________$$$______$$$$$$$_____:$$$
 __$$$$$$_______$$$$$$____$$$_$$$____$$$$$$
 _$$$$$$$$_____$$$$$$$$__$$$___$$$__$$$$$$$$
 __$$$$$$_______$$$$$$___$$$___$$$___$$$$$$

*ENJOY THE SUNNY DAY AND YOUR FREE TIME* 







 With my best Regards SEARCHER


----------



## SEARCHER (Dec 8, 2013)

*A very toughtful and silent Adventstime for all TechPowerUp! Members,*

 *and for all TechPowerUp! Friends.*








 *With many Greetings your SEARCHER*


----------



## dhoshaw (Dec 9, 2013)

SEARCHER said:


> *Special*
> 
> *And some special Greatings for dhoshaw and erixx.*
> 
> ...


SEARCHER,

Thanks for the greetings! Hope you have a great Christmas.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Dec 13, 2013)

SEARCHER said:


> *A very toughtful and silent Adventstime for all TechPowerUp! Members,*
> [...]
> *With many Greetings your SEARCHER*



heh, in this very 2nd Advent Sunday when You posted this message, I was burning and Advent candle. Thanks for reminding me about that cosy time! ^___^


----------



## SEARCHER (Dec 15, 2013)

*A very toughtful and silent Adventstime for all TechPowerUp! Members,*

 *and for all TechPowerUp! Friends.*








 *With many Greetings your SEARCHER*


----------



## SEARCHER (Dec 15, 2013)

*And one big Special for dhoshaw and Vinska*






* I wish you and your Family`s a very nice Adventstime.*


 Many good Wishes SEARCHER


----------



## SEARCHER (Dec 24, 2013)

*A very silent and holy Night for all TechPowerUp! Members,*

 *and for all TechPowerUp! Friends.*


































 *With many good Wishes your SEARCHER*


----------



## Ikaruga (Dec 24, 2013)

Happy and Blessed Holidays to all


----------



## Daigo-TM (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all TPU member


----------



## qubit (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas!


----------

